# zwischen Salzburg und Grossglockner...



## bella (13. November 2004)

Moin liebe Gemeinde,

mich interessiert, was es im Salzburger Saalachtal, Saalbach - Leogang  alles ums radeln zu entdecken gibt, da ich mich 05 in Lofer eingebucht habe.

Welche Feierabendrunden, Tages- oder Mehrtagestouren ab Lofer lohnen, sei es nun singletrail - und/oder landschaftsmaessig ? 
Wo gibt es urige Huetten, die mit dem Radl, aber nicht mit dem Bus, erreichbar sind und wo schmeckt der Kaiserschmarrn am Besten ? 
Welche (un-  ) fahrbare Routen gibt es z.B. ueber die Steinberge nach Leogang ? Wo hat's Traildownhills mit machbaren Auffahrten ? 

Ich bin bei meiner Suche im Netz auf die Seiten Alpintouren.at und Bike-Pinzgau gestossen, lt. Bikemap ist die Gegend ja das reine MTB-Eldorado 

Hat wer Tipps zu den Bikeparks Leogang oder Saalbach ? 

Welche Bergbahnen lohnen, wie am Besten kombinieren und hat eine Nichteinheimische ueberhaupt eine Chance, gute FreirittRouten zu finden ? 
Gibt es ausgeschilderte Touren und welches Kartenmaterial koennt ihr mir empfehlen ?

Bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2004)

Hallo Cannonbabe,
du hast dein Fahrrad auf dem Campingplatz geklaut?   
Kenne jetzt zwar Lofer nicht, aber im Pinzgau ist auf jeden fall Neukirchen super lohnend! Auf den Wildkogel nehmen sie auch Bikes mit, die Auffahrt wäre aber auch per Bike machbar. Von oben gibt es einen tollen Singletrail bis fast ganz unten mit einem super Flow! Die tolle Landschaft ist ein Zuckerl obendrauf. Es gibt im Tourismusbüro auch eine Karte mit eingezeichneten Radrouten, wobei der o.g. Trail darauf fehlt, aber dennoch zum Biken freigeben ist. Neukirchen selbst ist auch ein echt netter Ort, zum Essen aber im Vergleich zu anderen Orten relativ teuer, ist aber sein Geld wert. Den Kaiserschmarrn konnte ich leider auf den Hütten nicht testen, so lange war ich nicht dort. Aber es gibt überall noch selbergemachten Käse und frische Milch, was ja auch nicht alltäglich ist. Für fitte Frühaufsteher gibt´s wohl eine Runde um die Kitzbühler Alpen, die steht eher für nächstes Jahr dann auf der Wunschliste. Das Tal der Krimmler Ache soll eines der schönsten Täler der Alpen sein, sofern man es schafft, sich durch die Menschenmassen bei den Krimmler Wasserfällen (die höchsten Europas) durchzuwühlen. 
Viele Grüße und noch viel Spaß beim Planen!
Pfadfinderin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (13. November 2004)

Danke Pfadfinderin,

das *geklaut * bezieht sich nur auf meinen derzeitigen Untersatz, ein BMXTB, was ich mir aber mit Einverstaendnis vom Hausmeister geliehen habe 

Saluti, Isabella


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. November 2004)

rund um den grossglockner gibts sehr viele trails. dort war ich letzten sommer. letztendlich sin ma dann auf die edelweißspitze<-2548m (drekt neben dem grossglockner), haben da iner gemütlichen hütte übernachtet, morgens mit frischer milch und leckrem brot gestärkt und daraufhin die trails runter bis nach zell am see gefahren. das essen da oben war spitze.


Gruß KGB


----------



## speedy56 (18. November 2004)

Servus Cannonbabe,

eine sehr schöne Runde - wenngleich auch überwiegend auf Forststraßen - ist folgende:

Von Lofer aus nach Waidring, dort hast Du 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) die Serpentinen hoch über Steinplatte, Stallenalm zum Berghaus Kammerköhr,

b) dito mit der Bahn.   

Für Konditionsbolzen ist ein Abstecher zum Gipfel ein muß!

Von dort gehts nun (fast) ausschließlich abwärts. Erst an der Möseralm vorbei runter Richtung Winklmoosalm. Die Winklmoosalm links liegen(*) lassen und an der großen Wegekreuzung rechts abbiegen Richtung Unken. Nach ca. 500m hast Du die Möglichkeit zu einem Abstecher nach links zur Muckklause (alte Holzdrift, Rad oben am Beginn des Steigs stehen lassen!).

Die eigentliche Strecke geht weiter vorbei an verschiedenen Forsthütten (Gschieber Holzstube, Lochstube) bis zu einer Wildfütterung. Danach ein Minianstieg und weiter zur Schwarzbergklamm. 
Achtung: Mach langsam um rechts die grüne Tafel "Naturdenkmal Schwarzbergklamm 15m" nicht zu übersehen - Absteigen und runterschauen lohnt auf alle Fälle.    Ebenso ein paar Meter weiter an der Brücke zur Abzweigung Loferer Alm.

Ich würde Dir aber raten weiter Richtung Unken zu fahren (immer noch abwärts).
Ab Unken dann den Tauernradweg zurück nach Lofer.

(*) Außer wir sind da. Als "fast Winklmooser" sind wir oft oben. Ein Weißbier sollte dann allemal drin sein...   

PS: Gutes Kartenmaterial findest Du unter www.wave.at
Karte 37 und 38(?)


----------



## bella (23. Mai 2005)

das adidas Slopestyle Spektakel steht vor der Tuere und ich will von Lofer aus ueber den Roemersattel hinradeln. 
Kennt wer den Weg #36 am Schinder- und Schuettachgraben entlang nach Hochfilzen? 
In der Kompass-Karte #30 steht *"Truppenuebungsplatz (Militaerisches Sperrgebiet - Sperrzeiten beachten)"  * wie und wo erfahre ich diese Zeiten und kann mir jemand etwas ueber den Weg berichten?

Danke, Bella


----------



## Easy (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich war letztes Jahr im Saatachtal, leider nur einen Tag. Es hat mir so gut gefallen, dass wir dieses Jahr im August für eine knappe Woche kommen.

Ne tolle Gegend zum Biken ist der Bereich um die Kallbrunnalm, Diesbach-Stausee, Litzalm und Hirschbichl. In der urigen Litzlalm kann man gut versacken - ein Muss!

Den Römersattel habe ich mir auch vorgenommen, ebenso wir die Tour Richtung Winklmoosalm. Weiterhin hören sich die Touren Schreiende Brunnen oder Hennerleiten Richtung Saalbach gut an. 

easy


----------



## bella (6. Juni 2005)

Danke Easy,
ich war am Samstag mal vorort, bisserl die Gegend erkunden.
Die Scharfschiesszeiten stehen auf einem Schild angeschrieben. Man kann sich laut diesem auch telefonisch unter 05359 - 301 beim TÜPL-Kommando Hochfilzen vorab erkundigen.



ansonsten sehr idyllisch








 mit spassigen Trail/-abschnitten


----------



## Easy (8. Juni 2005)

Ahhhh super, 

freu mich schon, auch wenn wir erst August fahren schnüff. 
Hast Du weitere gute Tipps für die Gegend?

easy


----------



## bella (13. Juni 2005)

Easy, wenn Du den Roemersattel Richtung Lofer abfaehrst, fahr statt der Forststrasse in die schmalen Pfade rein. Endgenial und Du querst immer wieder den Radwanderweg    im August bei der Tour evtl. ans baden denken, die Vorderkaser Naturbadeteiche mit ihren Grillplaetzen sahen seeehr einladend aus.




_pic von www.salzburger-saalachtal.com_


----------



## some-pirate (30. Juni 2005)

die moser tour zum diesbach stausee von weißbach aus

von saalfelden aufs statzer haus auf dem hundstein, von da aus nach westen runter über die trails zum zeller see

es gibt ein paar alpencross routen, die durch die kitzbüheler alpen westlich von zell führen. da findest du sicher ein paar anregungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gina77 (30. Juni 2005)

Beim Römersattel stand letztes Jahr noch ein Schild mit Bikeverbot?! Ist das noch da?

Die Österreicher kassieren ganz schön ab wenn sie einen erwischen auf gesperrten Wegen. Da gabs schon richtig tolle Abkassieraktionen!!!


----------



## speedy56 (1. Juli 2005)

In Österreich ist Biken auf ALLEN    Wegen (auch auf Forststraßen) verboten! Begründet wird das mit Haftungsrisiken bei Unfällen. Legal befahrbar sind nur offiziell ausgewiesene MTB-Routen.

Auf allen anderen Strecken kann kräftig abkassiert werden.


----------



## Easy (4. Juli 2005)

Der Römersattel ist in der Kompass-Karte als MTB-Route eingezeichnet. Kann man sich da nicht darauf verlassen oder gar berufen? 

easy


----------



## bella (10. Juli 2005)

@some-pirate
Es gibt einen Moser Bike Guide fuer das Gebiet ? Welche Nummer, der vierer ? Trails zum Zeller See klingt jedenfalls sehr gut  und das mit den AlpenX Routen/Anregungen ist auch ein guter Tipp. Danke vielmals.

@Gina
hmmm, ich haette wohl weniger ratschen sollen, aber bis auf das Schild mit den Schiesszeiten ist mir nichts aufgefallen. Aber Abkassieraktionen  was, wie und wo ?

@Easy
unter dem Gesichtspunkt​


			
				speedy56 schrieb:
			
		

> In Österreich ist Biken auf ALLEN    Wegen (auch auf Forststraßen) verboten! ...


nehme ich natuerlich das​


			
				cannonbabe schrieb:
			
		

> Easy, wenn Du den Roemersattel Richtung Lofer abfaehrst, fahr statt der Forststrasse in die schmalen Pfade rein.


wieder zurueck ​und das 





			
				Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Römersattel ist in der Kompass-Karte als MTB-Route eingezeichnet. Kann man sich da nicht darauf verlassen oder gar berufen?


wuesste ich auch gerne ​LG, Isabella


----------



## Gina77 (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Isabella,

der Moser Bike Guide 4 hat auch einige Touren, die in der Umgebung von Lofer sind. Aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es auch an der Touristeninfo irgendwelche Tourenvorschläge gibt.

Das mit der MTB-Route in der Kompass-Karte ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Inzwischen denke ich man sollte einfach den Römersattel fahren. Es gibt von Frank Klose ein Moutain-Bike aktiv Buch, da ist der Römersattel auch als Tour beschrieben. Im letzten Mountainbike-Magazin wird auch bei der Alpenüberquerung von Watzmann nach MontBlanc über den Römersattel gefahren.

Diese Abkassieraktion gabs anscheinend zwischen Unken und Lofer, da gibts so einen schmalen Weg am Felsen entlang, unten fließt die Saalach, da ist inzwischen Radfahren verboten und da wurden anscheinend die Mountainbiker richtig abgepasst.

Übrigens zum Schluß, fahr unbedingt die Tour rund um die Reiteralpe!!!!! Von Lofer nach St.Martin übers Wildenthal hoch zum Hirschbichlpass, zum Hintersee runter und über Oberjettenberg zurück!!! Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## Easy (12. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wir sind 5 Tage dort und haben uns folgende Touren ausgesucht:

Rund um die Steinberge mit Römersattel,
Rund um die Reiteralpe mit Litzalm und Diesbachstausee, 
Lofer zur Winklmoosalm und Heutal, 
2 Gondel-Tour in Leogang/Saalbach mit Saalfeldener Höhenweg, 
ggf. am letzten Tag einen Abstecher nach Krimml. 

Sind das die besten Touren dort? 

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bella (25. Juli 2005)

Gina77 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Abkassieraktion gabs anscheinend zwischen Unken und Lofer, da gibts so einen schmalen Weg am Felsen entlang, unten fließt die Saalach, da ist inzwischen Radfahren verboten und da wurden anscheinend die Mountainbiker richtig abgepasst.!


Hi Gina, 
da gibt es aber auch recht spassige Sachen zu fahren  danke fuer die Tipps, Hirschbichlpass und Co stehen noch aus ... faehrst mit ???

Easy, lass bitte hoeren, wie die Touren waren. 
... paar Meter unterhalb des Saalfeldener Höhenweges:













 Blick auf Saalbach/Hinterglemm  ​


----------



## speedy56 (26. Juli 2005)

Hi Allerseits,

ich habe eben mal mit dem Kompass - Verlag telefoniert um die Frage zu klären
ob die eingezeichneten MTB - Routen auch offiziell befahren werden dürfen.

Fazit:  
Die eingezeichneten Wege sind nicht automatisch auch von den jeweiligen Landesregierungen zum Befahren freigegeben.

Die Kompass - Touren entstehen aus MTB - Führern, Rückmeldungen von Fahrern/Guides und eigener Recherche. Außerdem kann es natürlich auch passieren dass früher freigegebene Wege irgendwann mal gesperrt werden.

Aber:
In der letzten Zeit ist nichts mehr bekannte geworden dass es diesbezüglich zu Problemen kam. In Tirol gibt es da seit langem keine Probleme mehr, außerdem werden auch immer mehr offizielle Wege ausgewiesen. Der freundliche Herr vom Kompass meinte jedenfalls, für den Fall dass ein Förster den Weg kreuzt und Probleme macht, man solte auf alle Fälle freundlich lächeln,  die Karte Rausholen und "um gutes Wetter Anhalten...". 
*buckel*  *schleim* *einsichtzeig* *...*
Normalerweise hat man dann auch keine Probleme!

Allerdings:
Wie Gina77 schon bemerkte gibt es auch _gesperrte_ Wege die man eben meiden sollte. In dem genannten Fall handelt es sich um einen Wanderweg der auf der anderen Seite der Saalach parallel zum Tauern - Radweg verläuft.
Er ist ziemlich schmal und deshalb eben Wanderern vorbehalten.
Und manchmal wird das eben überprüft....


----------



## Easy (30. August 2005)

Hi an alle,

wir sind (leider) wieder zurück - es war einfach genial. Die ersten Bilder könnt Ihr in meiner Bildergalerie anschauen und vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. 

Die Bikeverbote waren meist gut gekennzeichnet und haben wir streng beachtet. Leider einige Biker auch nicht, was m.E. sehr egoistisch ist und die Situation für viele nachfolgende Biker nicht einfacher macht - die sind Wanderwege trotz klarern Bikeverbote gefahren   

@ bella. 
Der Römersatteltrail war wirklich super - auch wenn wir anfangs viel Tragen und Schieben mussten. Wir haben auch brav beim Militär gefragt, ob wir durch den truppenübungsplatz durchfahren dürfen. Die haben uns nur gesagt, dass wir uns bei Feuergefecht flach auf den Bauch legen sollen.   

@ gina77
Die Tour Rund um die Reiteralpe war der Höhepunkt der Woche, der absolute Knaller. Wir sind von Lofer über den Oberjettenberg, Schwarzachental, Hintersee, Hirschbichl und Litzalm gefahren (ich habe den Hirschbichl in einem ohne Anhalten oder Schieben geschafft   ). 

Ein uphill-Knaller ist von Weißbach aus über Hirschbichl (bis zu 30% Steigung) und Diesbachstausee zur Kallbrunnalm. Leider fehlt eine nette Trailabfahrt, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. 

easy

P.S. ein guter Übernachtungstipp ist Gasthof Seisenbergklamm in Weißbach - sehr schöne Zimmer, nette Wirtsleute, sehr gutes und reichhaltiges Essen und dazu echt günstig.


----------



## bella (23. August 2007)

immer wieder schoen ...



​ Wagrain ist lustig:
http://www.mountainbikeparkwagrain.com/


----------



## bella (5. November 2007)

Diesbachstausee:




to do: Reiteralpe​


----------



## Jimmy (13. August 2008)

Hallo,
kann jemand eine bzw. mehrere bestimmte Karten für die Region Wagrain und Saalbach/ Leogang nach Möglichkeit in 1:25000 empfehlen? Taugt Kompass in dem Gebiet etwas? 

Danke,
Jimmy


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. August 2008)

Für Saalbach / Leogang ist wahrscheinlich Zell am See die richtige Wahl. Fehler sind in der Kompass immer drin, ich bin heuer schon einen lt. Karten "toten Weg" gefahren, der aber als MTB-Route ausgeschilder war und auch zum Ziel geführt hat. Wege werden halt auch mal weitergebaut oder verschüttet. I.d.R. kommt man aber ganz gut damit zurecht. Auch in den italienischen Tabacco Karten sind Fehler, allerdings andere als in den Kompass-Karten. ;-) Die o.g. Karte ist allerdings 1:50.000; 1:25000 ist meiner Meinung nach eh nicht nötig, da ist bei Kompass auch nicht mehr drauf, ist alles nur größer gedruckt.


----------



## kritimani (13. August 2008)

griass eich,
also i würd die Österreichische Karte 1:50 000-BMN vom bundesamt für eich- und vermessungswesen nehmen.

Blattnummern

Saalbach/Leogang
122 123 

Wagrain
125 126 eventuell 155 156


online http://www.austrianmap.at/

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. August 2008)

Die Kompasswanderkarte für Saalbach & Leogang ist WK 29 - Kitzbüheler Alpen. 
Klickst du kleines gelbes Bildchen auf der Kompass HP.
Für Wagrain ist es WK 80 St. Johann.

Das Zeug taugt was.


----------

